# Selle Royal Look In Lookin Sport Visible Gel Comfort !!



## Santa2412claus (22. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Royal-Look-In-Lookin-Sport-Visible-Gel-Comfort_W0QQitemZ280238920365QQihZ018QQcategoryZ81677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. Juni 2008)

Noch ca. 6 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

